
Apple to up iPad 2 resolution to 2048 by 1536 - atularora
http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20110119PD219.html
======
ck2
That is the exact resolution of my 23 inch monitor.

I cannot fathom this density in a portable device, it would be amazing.

Now if they can make fast response times and color with e-ink, it will be the
next revolution.

------
brianwillis
I'm undecided on this rumor. If this is real it'll be heavenly. It'll also
need an enormous amount of graphics horsepower, and a well managed battery.

